# Biting / Pulling on leash



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

Can anyone assist us with a major annoying issue we are having with chloe. We put a leash on her, she bites it and starts playing tug-of-war with us. I used to play that game with her with toys but now that she has been doing it with her leash I have stopped now I dont know how to get her to stop. She's destroying expensive leashed and long retractable leads but it's also really annoying. We have tried treats, pulling the leash out of her mouth then holding her snout and saying NO, etc.. nothing seems to work. Once we start walking she often but not always stops... We thought about buying bitter apple and saturating the leash with that.. any other ideas would be great

thanks


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

I was having the same problem with my puppy. The things that have worked best for me are putting him in a down/stay or a sit/stay. Also, we've been working on "drop it", which has helped immensely. Every so often he'll get really hyper and none of those commands work. If that happens in the house I just drop the lead and ignore him. If we're outside I pull the leash directly up forcing him to sit. It looks uncomfortable and usually stops him in a few seconds. (BTW, this doesn't work with a halter or gentle leader. If he has one of these on, I just clip the lead to his collar only and then pull up.)

Bitter apple works well for us with some things, but if he's really determined he just ignores it, so it didn't help us with leash tug of war.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I personally don't have a problem with it -- in fact I encourage tugging on the leash! It's a great game we play and I've never had a dog destroy a leash that way. If it bothers you, yes, you can Bitter Apple the leash or bring a small toy to play tug with or have the dog carry.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Maybe you can carry some treats with you and when she does good on the walk with no biting you can give her some to reward her when she stops biting. Bama was that way but he grew out of it. Good luck!!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

the double grip leash has worked for us in an unintended way. Bridger will carry the lower grip in his mouth when he feels like grabbing/having control of the leash (he'll think he's walking himself, but I'm really the boss with the main grip)


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Use two leads - one for Chloe to hang on to and the other for you. You will probably find that the novelty will wear off


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I personally don't have a problem with it -- in fact I encourage tugging on the leash! It's a great game we play and I've never had a dog destroy a leash that way. If it bothers you, yes, you can Bitter Apple the leash or bring a small toy to play tug with or have the dog carry.


 
LOL 
I'm glad Quinn be tugs on his leash too, than to be pulling full steam ahead his lead.



Maybe try a "power walk, or Let's go" command to get to the "serious" walking, sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I had this problem with Jester in obedience class so the trainer suggested getting a chain leash. He would take it in his mouth but when I gave it a little check he didn't like the way it felt on his teeth and dropped it. Just know that if she is a puller, the chain leash will not be comfortable in your hand.

Now I use a regular leash so when we set out on a walk if he starts the tug on the leash thing I give him something to carry (stick, ball, etc) and he is fine.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I have the same problem with Sawyer... however, he will tug and pull on Geddy's leash as well... non-stop. So it makes walking the two of them together tough to say the least lol.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Theo tugs, only sometimes. In the evening when there aren't any cars around, I let go of the leash and he walks himself right next to me. It's a game we play and if he gets a few steps ahead I just say HEY or WAIT and he falls back with me. I find that he tugs when he is really excited and that he really does want me to be holding onto the leash. I think he feels more secure that way.
When I first started training him on his leash I always had treats in my pocket, still do. They really work. Every time he walks nicely by my side with no pulling, I say YES and give him a treat. Sometimes I say YES then SIT and give him one. Just keep him in check and play little learning games along the way. And HAVE FUN


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> I have the same problem with Sawyer... however, he will tug and pull on Geddy's leash as well... non-stop. So it makes walking the two of them together tough to say the least lol.


I can't even walk them together!! It's just not fun (for me) Theo forgets everything he knows and just anoys Romeo the entire walk, so we go one dog at a time around here :doh:


----------

